# Reefing Rap video shot at Big ALS



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

This made me laugh a lot seeing a rap video about reefing shot at Big Als Scarb, and Miss. The guy did good work on the video.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Whoop whoop! That was awesome. A new generation of reefing


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rap video*

that was a good job ... is he a reefer on here ...
that should be a sticky for all newbies entering the salt side .....

sticky that ...........


----------

